
Show HN: SnapPrint – Design your t-shirt in less than a minute - gerry_shaw
https://snapprint.com
======
gerry_shaw
I was frustrated that I work on a T-shirt printing platform but had no way to
easily design shirts for myself so after pitching the idea and a couple of
months of work we managed to ship this fun app.

It procedurally generates SVG based on parameters defined by themes and was
inspired by the many typography tools used to generate Instagram posts.

Would love to hear the communities thoughts on this.

Thanks for taking a look.

~~~
fizzbatter
Heads up, i was unable to purchase a shirt, seems /checkout is giving a 500
response:

    
    
        POST https://snapprint.com/checkout 500 (Internal Server Error)
    

Note that i also saw no UX changes. No error message on the page, etc.

Hope you get this sorted soon, can't wait to order my shirt :)

~~~
gerry_shaw
Thanks for the patience. We've been printing shirts for a year but this is the
first day this app has seen production so a few little hiccups. Glad to see
it's all sorted.

------
BoomWav
Can you do baby stuff? I really want to print some crazy stupid clothes for my
kids.

~~~
gerry_shaw
I know we are trying source baby clothes and your post will help me make the
argument stronger. Check back later and we'll have more styles on offer.

------
shafyy
Really cool. Think about adding common umlauts like ü, ö etc. so more people
can use it :-)

~~~
gerry_shaw
I know! The special characters are limited by the fonts we selected. Amazing
how many fonts only support a-z.

Thanks for the suggestion.

~~~
freedompop123
I tried a bit of experimenting. Do any of the fonts on the website have
support outside alphanumeric?

~~~
gerry_shaw
Honestly I haven't checked. When I did some testing I didn't seem to get
anything working reliably other than alphanumeric.

It's a shame so many fonts don't implement at least extended ascii.

------
R3dat
Good job, really liked the text effects. I think the printing will be via DTg?
and what's the brand for blank t-shirts?

~~~
gerry_shaw
Correct, printing is done via DTG mostly through our own print factory
(CanvusPrint.com).

Cheaper shirts print on Gilden, the premium shirts on Next Level or Bella
Canvas.

Thanks for trying it out.

~~~
fizzbatter
Appreciate having the premium option. I'm buying a shirt now just for kicks,
mainly to test out the quality of the shirt.

If i like the fit/etc, i imagine i'll buy a few more. Thanks! Sidenote: If you
can manage this awesome UX for more complex stuff (images? designs? art? w/e),
would be really cool.

~~~
gerry_shaw
Some of the themes have images. We have tried an earlier take on this app with
user uploaded content and more control of the design and the results were not
pretty. Everybody asks for images and I have a few ideas about how we can do
it but we need to get some traction before more effort can be justified on it.

Thanks for trying it out.

~~~
fizzbatter
Yea, and i can imagine image quality is a big issue. I _want_ images, but at
the same time i'm scared to even use my own, because i don't want just a ugly
boxed image. It feels like it would require an artistic hand... which i don't
have.

What i love about this app is an unartistic fool like me can make a shirt in a
few minutes. So while i _want_ images, i can't imagine what the UX would be
like.

Anyway, appreciated!

